# [H] Orcs And Goblins 2250 [W] £115 [UK only]



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

I have the following that i would like to sell as a job lot, in addition to the miniatures listed below i have A lot of spare parts arms,heads and stuff. 

Also included is a KR multi case with foam inserts .If youd like any more info or pictures please pm me. 

They are painted to a good tabletop standard the total points value is about 2250 before any magic items or banners are added. 

The total value of all the items is over £400 
I am selling for £115 


Orc Great Shaman 
Night Goblin Shaman 
Orc Warboss with Battle Standard 

18 Orc Arrow boys (including Musicain) 

40 Orc Boys (including Standard and Musician) 

25 Goblins with bows 
3 Nasty Skulkers 

40 Night Goblins (net,musician,Standard) 
1 Fanatic 

10 Goblin Wolf Riders 

5 Spider Riders 

1 Boar Chariot 

2 Giants 

1 Orc Rock Lobber 

Kr Multi Case carries most of the army with foam inserts.


----------

